# legal duplex...is a dual meter base required?



## magneticpersona (Apr 28, 2012)

or can i have 2 seperate meter bases on the building? im going to a code course to ask the inspectors tonight, but i thought i would ask here anyways


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

magneticpersona said:


> or can i have 2 seperate meter bases on the building? im going to a code course to ask the inspectors tonight, but i thought i would ask here anyways


It may be legal but it will look crappy.

A two gang meter socket will look much better.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

magneticpersona said:


> or can i have 2 seperate meter bases on the building? im going to a code course to ask the inspectors tonight, but i thought i would ask here anyways


Sure, assuming you have a townhouse style you could put a separate service drop on each townhouse and be fine, but that's not how it's normally done in most areas I have observed.


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Sure, assuming you have a townhouse style you could put a separate service drop on each townhouse and be fine, but that's not how it's normally done in most areas I have observed.


Around here duplexes are generally two separate properties or dwellings and a common meter base isn't appropriate.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

if i lived in the one with the meter on my side, i would fence it off and make my neighbor rent his meter space from me or off goes the power. Seriously i would not want anyone elses electrical equipment on my house.


----------



## magneticpersona (Apr 28, 2012)

ok so i spoke with several inspectors about this at the code meeting tonight and they say that while it is allowed to do this by code, it doesnt mean that the supply authority will allow it. So now i have to check with the hydro company to see if they will allow it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Sometimes it's a good idea to use two meter cans if the properties are deeded separately and (potentially) they could be sold separately. If it's one deed, the potential to sell separately doesn't really exist, or nobody really cares, use a double meter socket and forgo the extra expense.


----------

